# Visa cancellation



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

After a resident visa gets cancelled does the employee have to leave Dubai within 7 or 30 days? I heard mixed reports. Please advise.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

You get 30 days before you have to leave/obtain a new visitor visa


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends - as does everything here!!

You also get an exit visa thingy, and it depends on how long that lasts, when i cancelled mine earlier this year, they would only give a maximum of 7 days (I did it the same day with a Hatta trip).

Then it's the old visa run to get a further 30 days.....

Around and around we go....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It will depend on the company and what they feel like doing

When I changed jobs, my old visa was cancelled before the new one was issued, and mine didn't give any time.....I was supposed to leave same day. Needless to say, I got an overstay fine


----------

